# Brake problems on 04 Maxima



## daoustj (Oct 30, 2008)

I just bought a 2004 Maxima. I was starting to notice a kind of grinding once in awhile...and thinking it was coming from the ABS system. Just got home from a trip and after hitting about 110 km/h (65m/h) my ABS light comes on with ((!)) in red ...slip and vdc off. As i slow down to almost a stop i hear and mostly feel something like a faulty lifter...don't know if i'm making sense here! Sort of like a grinding noise or like something hydraulic having a really hard time. Then everything goes away in the dash until i hit over 100km/h. Anyone have any idea...
Thanks in advance
Justin


----------

